# Lawrence welk



## Chris (Aug 13, 2016)

Visiting grandpa this weekend and we just watched an episode of Lawrence Welk from somewhere in the 60's and for the first time both my kids just sat there staring at the tv intrigued by what was on it. Kept their attention the entire time.


----------



## frodo (Aug 13, 2016)

the old bubble show,  used to watch it with my grand ma and granpa


----------



## havasu (Aug 13, 2016)

OMG. My grandma watched the hell out of that!


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 14, 2016)

I hate to admit watching it live. I liked Ed Sullivan a lot better though.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 14, 2016)

And a-one and a-two........thank you boys!  And now the beautiful Lennon sisters singing "Don't Sit under the Apple Tree".  (much better when said with the accent)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0H00YJ52oU[/ame]


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 14, 2016)

Growing up in the 60&#8217;s and 70&#8217;s was a time of counter culture in entertainment along with everything else. Lawrence Welk seemed like it was the last big thing of the culture. You would listen to the Grateful Dead or The Doors with your friends and then come home and mom and dad were listening to Don&#8217;t sit under the apple tree, backed up by one of the last big bands and director Lawrence with his baton saying &#8220; tank you boys&#8221;. It was viewed as the greatest thing ever my parents and &#8220;square&#8221; by the kids. When we go over to Holly&#8217;s grandparents they are in their 80&#8217;s now there is old Lawrence still standing the test of time knocking out the entertainment on the cable. I have to say I enjoy it more now as I&#8217;m about Lawrence&#8217;s age now. Haha. Besides I don&#8217;t want to look like a square by not watching.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 14, 2016)

Today's pop music is mostly stale and formulaic. No wonder there's a thirst for something different musically. In the late sixties / early seventies...before radio stations really knew how the world was going to shake out, there was all kinds of music on the radio, from Burt Bachrach to the Jefferson Airplane to James Brown. And even if we didn't admit it, we were hearing it all. In this age of MP3's it's not so hard to find the songs of my youth and mix them all in with Blues, rock, standards, classical, bluegrass, big band and jazz (still not crazy about rap or opera!). The kids are listening too. Good music can live on forever. And like Count Basie said' "if it sounds good, it is good".


----------

